
What nobody tells you about documentation (2017) - yesenadam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4vKPhjcMZg
======
yesenadam
I'm writing software documentation at the moment, and having watched this will
I'm sure make it 1000x better. It could be called "How to write good
documentation - everything you need to know". Thank you Daniele! and to HN for
mentioning it.

webpage here:
[https://www.divio.com/blog/documentation/](https://www.divio.com/blog/documentation/)

